# Undefined video mode number : 317

## aZZe

Hallo!

Habe mein System von kernel 2.6.27 auf 2.6.28 (hartdened-sources) upgedated. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich beim Booten keine hohe Auflösung mehr bekomme. Die Fehlermeldung lautet:

```

Undefined video mode number : 317

```

Ich kann dann nur diese winzigen Auflösungen auswählen wie z.B. 80x60. 

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux (hardened-sources-2.6.28-r7)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x317

```

Hat einer eine Idee?

----------

## lituxer

Hallo

Versuche es doch mal mit vga=ask.

Dann sollte Dir doch eine Liste mit Auflösungen angezeigt werden.

Im Archforum habe ich zu Deinem Problem eine andere Lösung gefunden.

http://forum.archlinux.de/?page=Postings;id=20;thread=8643

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran.

----------

## aZZe

vga=ask gibt mir auch nur die kleinen Auflösungen. Im Kernel 2.6.27 gab es die Option CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT. In 2.6.28 gibt es die nicht mehr. Vielleicht hat es damit was zu tun.

----------

## lituxer

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> vga=ask gibt mir auch nur die kleinen Auflösungen. Im Kernel 2.6.27 gab es die Option CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT. In 2.6.28 gibt es die nicht mehr. Vielleicht hat es damit was zu tun.

 

Schau mal unter Device Drivers --> Graphics support --> Console display driver support nach.

Dort sollte VGA Text Console und Framebuffer Console Support aktiviert sein.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sie das weggelassen haben.

----------

## aZZe

Jaja das ist alles aktiviert. Wie schon gesagt ist aufgefallen, dass es die Option CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT im 2.6.28er kernel nicht mehr gibt. Ich denke das ist genau das Modul was es ermöglicht hat mittels Bootloader die Auflösung zu definieren. Ich frage mich warum es das nicht mehr gibt.

----------

## lituxer

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Jaja das ist alles aktiviert. Wie schon gesagt ist aufgefallen, dass es die Option CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT im 2.6.28er kernel nicht mehr gibt.

 

Du schreibst ja, das es aktiviert ist. Und warum soll es dann nicht mehr geben?

Ich habe gerade mal make menuconfig aufgerufen. Dort habe ich CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT suchen lassen.

Dann wird mir das angezeigt was ich Dir schon geschrieben habe. 

Hast Du mal ausprobiert, statt vga=0x317  mal vga=972 zusetzen? 

Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Bezeichnung.

Andere Frage: 

Ist Dein hardened Sytem ein Server oder Desktop Rechner. 

Ich frage wegen dem Update auf dem Xorg-Server 1.5.3. Vielleicht liegt der Fehler auch dort.

----------

## musv

Das vga=0x317 verwende ich schon ewig nicht mehr. In der Boot-Zeile steht bei mir: 

```
kernel /boot/bzImage-2629-r1 video=uvesafb:1024x768-16@60,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,fadein,theme:alley root=/dev/sda3 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Ok, seit uvesafb funktioniert bei mir die initrd mit dem Hintergrundbild nicht mehr, aber zumindest die Auflösung wird tadellos angezeigt. Setzt natürlich voraus, dass du im Kernel uvesafb auswählst.

----------

## 69719

 *lituxer wrote:*   

>  *aZZe wrote:*   Jaja das ist alles aktiviert. Wie schon gesagt ist aufgefallen, dass es die Option CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT im 2.6.28er kernel nicht mehr gibt. 
> 
> Du schreibst ja, das es aktiviert ist. Und warum soll es dann nicht mehr geben?
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal make menuconfig aufgerufen. Dort habe ich CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT suchen lassen.
> ...

 

0x317 = 791, also vga=791

----------

## musv

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> Ich frage wegen dem Update auf dem Xorg-Server 1.5.3. Vielleicht liegt der Fehler auch dort.

 

Die Auswahl der Auflösung über den Kernel bzw. als Bootparameter hat nichts mit dem X-Server zu tun. 

Konsole = Framebufferdevice != X-Server

Der Framebuffertreiber kann maximal den X-Server behindern, so wie das bei nvidia der Fall war (ist).

----------

## lituxer

 *escor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 0x317 = 791, also vga=791

 

Okay, vga=791 ist für 16 Bit Farben, es ändert aber nichts an der Auflösung.

Da ich von 24 Bit ausgegangen bin, habe ich vga=792 geschrieben.

Man möge mir verzeihen.  :Wink: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Auswahl der Auflösung über den Kernel bzw. als Bootparameter hat nichts mit dem X-Server zu tun.
> 
> Konsole = Framebufferdevice != X-Server
> ...

 

Das ist mir schon klar. Da haste vollkommen recht. 

Ich bin eigentlich nur auf den Xorg-Server 1.5.3 gekommen, weil jeder was anderes schreibt, wie man den konfiguriert.

Deswegen mein Gedanke, wer weis was das Teil sonst noch anstellt. 

In diesem Fall habe ich einfach mal an das unmögliche gedacht.

----------

## kriz

soweit ich weiss laesst sich uvesafb jetzt nur noch mit der direkten angabe der aufloesung einstellen.

irgendwo hab das aus nem kommentar interpretiert.

wollte auch erst vga=0xblabla einstellen.

mit zb wie bei mir: 1680x1050-32@60 gehts wunderbar.

kann mich aber auch taeuschen.

cc

----------

## Max Steel

Normalerweiße haste recht, aber so wie ich das hier verstehe, nutzen die hier noch den "alten" Vesa VGA Treiber.

----------

## aZZe

Jaja ich habe das alles auch verstanden und so konfiguriert nur funktioniert es nicht. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen DELL PowerEdge 2950 Server. Die Grafikkarte ist eine TI ES1000, die eigentlich in jedem Server verbaut ist egal ob DELL, IBM oder HP. Nur hätte ich schon gerne Framebuffer auf dem Server wenn ich an die Konsole muss. Mit uvesafb habe ich hier leider keinen Erfolg. Kann es daran liegen, dass die Grafikkarte nicht unterstützt wird?

----------

